# If your house had green shingles..what color



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

My neighbors house has nice green architectural shingles, and she wants to change the look of her house. Its currently white. Any suggestions?? I know its not so easy to match green, but the shingles are too good to replace


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

Maybe cream or tanish with green and burgundy trim?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Don't know if you're near a Home Depot or Menard's or Lowe's or <fill in the blank>, but if you can get to a store with a good paint department, they have loads of color combinations that can help you visualize how things go together.

Our color choice for this place (once we scrape the peeling, chipped, nasty *PINK *paint off the siding) will be green, dark cream, and russet. 

There are some lovely shades of brown that could work as well. Nothing too dark, and then pick an accent color that will work with it.

My old house in Elgin was built in 1879. The original house was green with dark red trim. Then it got painted over with white, over and over. 

I'll never have another white house again. BORING!

Happy color searching!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

are they a bright green or the darker green/black shingles?

We put the dark green ones on our house when we built it, and paired it w/cedar colored siding. Or maybe the color is 'clay'--it was clay w/one brand, 'cedar' w/another, don't remember the exact brand we have!

Anyway, it's a greyish tan color. Another popular combination around here w/dk green shingles is the yellowy cream, and I have seen a pale greenish siding recently too.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

that color that's rather popular that a tan/ecru/cream/light light brown combination. It's on all the HGTV shows.

Or my preference is a clear pale yellow.

Angie


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Though I would prefer the tan/cream combination - depending on the shade of green, a dark red or brown would work too.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

My parents house is yellow with green steel roofing. It looks really good


----------



## cfabe (Feb 27, 2005)

I did a previous house in a warm tan with dark green trim, and I thought it looked pretty good.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

I love the tan or yellow with green. we have cream colored siding, currently with 'country blue' trim. we both decided we'd love a sage green trim.....soon as we get the ambition, since there's a lot of trim on the house..garage...garden shed. 

I read somewhere that most people don't like the color yellow for a house. (like it's bad if you want to sell someday) not me, tho...a yellow house with green trim and windowboxes still make me swoon.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

We had a green asphalt shingle roof put on this spring. I'm in the process of repainting. So far, the plan is to put lighter green on the larger parts of the siding with shamrock green accents where appropriate. The roof trim will be white to match the new gutters and windows.

We tussled for a while because one of the negotiating team wanted to find a perfect color match for the roof. We finally agreed that the roof actually changes color with light and weather conditions. It's appears brighter green in direct sun, has a bluer tint in clouds, appears almost black when it's backlit, etc.

So, the color your neighbor picks should be considered against a palette of greens, not just the shingle sample color.


----------



## pumpernickle (Apr 16, 2009)

What about a red accent color? The white house on the Home Alone movie featured green and red accent colors and it was beautiful. 

I might also suggest a light beige with burgandy... Autumn colors!


----------



## mandidawn (Aug 11, 2006)

My house is yellow with green shingles - looks great!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I like cedartone stain with green shingles. Suggest that the neighbor sandblast all the paint off of the wood siding and then stain with a nice cedar colored stain.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Many of the historical houses in our area are yellow with white trim and green roof--either shingles or metal.. I am not a fan of yellow anything (except flowers) but these houses are beautiful....leaving a wide range of planting materials that go well with them..


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Mines yellow, white trim, green roof. I've also seen it work well with cream/beige main colors.


----------

